# Why rich people never tip?!?



## UberingOrl (Nov 27, 2016)

Literally they NEVER tip ever. not even a 1$. I never expect tips but when i get them they are usually from humble people just like me .. middle class. Doctors, lawyers, business men, etc etc never tip. SMH 
" those who has less, gives more " yup completely agree!!!


----------



## tirebiter (Sep 13, 2015)

Because Uber told them "No Tipping" and "Driver Makes Oodles of Money!"
That's why.


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

UberingOrl said:


> Literally they NEVER tip ever. not even a 1$. I never expect tips but when i get them they are usually from humble people just like me .. middle class. Doctors, lawyers, business men, etc etc never tip. SMH
> " those who has less, gives more " yup completely agree!!!


 Not true. I once got a $120 tip driving some wealthy guy who owned a number of Taco bell franchises to and from his doctor in a town car. He needed to get a colonoscopy and when he came out he was a bit buzzed. It was nice because I made a total of $180 in the span of about two hours. So you never know.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Rich people have escalated service levels relating to whether they'll tip. Did you give them water or engaging chitchat? That helps even things up. Is your car a premium car?

In other words, you aren't new or a special novelty to them as an Uber driver - you are a functional cog for their method of getting from A to B. They've ridden with many, many drivers. What makes you special?? Only if they grew up humble do you have a shot at a tip.
If you can show you can operate with the rich at their own level, you stand a chance.

I didn't read all of this, but it suggests rich people give altruistically -- to charities and such:
https://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/pop-psych/201508/the-altruism-the-rich-and-the-poor

You are not a charity (in the public's eyes). You are a transportation service provider. Sorry Charlie. They don't tip the airline captain either.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Here's a better one on my point (thx Google):
https://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/psyched/201304/the-rich-are-differently-moral

1) "Empathy, an important ingredient in morality, helps prevent us from assaulting others, which is normally a good thing. But maybe it's sometimes a bad thing. *New research shows that upper-class people have less empathy than lower-class people,"*
So, you struggle as an Uber driver? OK, then Work harder or get smarter! Get a better gig! Drive more hours! Do something different. Shake it up. Bootstrap it! Sell stuff out of your Uber car for more money. Do something!

2) "But if you can get a billionaire to open his wallet, and if there's no temptation to stick his name on something, he will likely give his money very wisely. Just ask Bill "malaria-B-gone" Gates. "
You're a driver. You're not cancer. The rich man just gave all his money to a big cancer deal. To scientists to work on fighting cancer. So.... yeah. Five stars, though, wait no water - four stars.


----------



## Ultracraft (Dec 19, 2016)

That is one of the primary reasons as to why they could sustain their wealth ...


----------



## jRockstan (Apr 17, 2016)

hey prob just dont carry cash


----------



## Ultracraft (Dec 19, 2016)

Super rich are typically stingy and thrifty ... that's how they could get rich ... only the middle class and slightly above middle class folks spend like no body business ...


----------



## Stivvy (Dec 6, 2016)

It really is about educating them during the ride. I am doing very well and getting $10's and $20's once they understand how it all works.


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

tirebiter said:


> Because Uber told them "No Tipping" ...


Exactly

These 'cheap' rich people did not tip you. Then they took a cab to the restaurant and tipped the cabbie. Then they tipped the waitress. Then they took an Uber home, and did not tip that Uber either.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> Here's a better one on my point (thx Google):
> https://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/psyched/201304/the-rich-are-differently-moral
> 
> 1) "Empathy, an important ingredient in morality, helps prevent us from assaulting others, which is normally a good thing. But maybe it's sometimes a bad thing. *New research shows that upper-class people have less empathy than lower-class people,"*
> ...


Yet these same people will tip a cab driver.

There is a reason I no longer assist the wealthy.


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

Need to Tip = Your Cabbie, Barista, Barber, Bartender, Waitress, Bellman, Valet, Manicurist, Pizza Man

You Don't Need to Tip = Your Uber Driver


----------

